# Hat Naomi wieder zugeschlagen?



## Tokko (6 Apr. 2008)

*Hat Naomi wieder zugeschlagen?*






03/4/2008 22:15 
Vergessen Sie alles, was mit Handy-Attacken zu tun Naomi Campbell hat eine neue Methode entdeckt: *Spucken*.
Das Supermodel, das mit Wutanfällen zu kämpfen hat, wurde anscheinend wieder einmal festgenommen, dieses Mal in Londons Heathrow Airport am Donnerstag Nachmittag, nachdem sie einen Polizisten anspuckte.
Wie von Sky News in England berichtet wurde, war Campbell in eine Streiterei mit Flughafenangestellten verwickelt, die dann völlig eskalierte und damit endete, dass sie einen Polizisten anspuckte.
Ein Sprecher von Heathrow bestätigte, dass eine 37-jährige Passagierin von der Polizei von einem British Airways-Flug entfernt wurde. Jedoch gab man aufgrund von internen Vorschriften die Identität der Person nicht preis. 
Londons Metropolitan Police bestätigte ebenfalls, dass man eine Person auf der Heathrow Police Station in Gewahrsam hält. (Die Polizei gibt nur dann eine Identität bekannt, wenn die Person angeklagt wird.)
Es gab auch keine Erklärung über den Zustand des betreffenden Polizisten—abgesehen davon, dass dieser wahrscheinlich ziemlich gut angefeuchtet ist.
Campbells Sprecherin, Selina Aponte, wurde gesehen, wie sie kurz vor 22 Uhr Heathrow verlies. 
"Wir haben alle davon gehört, aber ich weiß von nichts," sagte Aponte, und fügte hinzu, dass sie das Model nicht gesehen hätte. 
Laut der britischen _Sun_ wurde Campbell unter Protestgeschrei aus der ersten Klasse-Lounge von British Airways im Terminal 5, die man gerade erst neu eröffnet hatte, entfernt.
Das Ganze trug sich zu, nachdem Campbell, die darauf wartete an Bord gehen, feststellte, dass eines ihrer drei Handgepäckstücke verschwunden war. Sie wollte nach Los Angeles fliegen.
Laut _Sun_ soll Campbell sehr ungehalten gewesen sein, als das Flughafenpersonal vorschlug, dass sie ohne ihr Gepäckstück an Bord gehe. Man hätte ihr auch zugesichert, dass das besagte Gepäckstück nach Los Angeles geliefert werden würde, sobald man es finde.
Die Spuck-Aktion kam dann ins Rollen, als Polizisten auftauchen, um für Ruhe zu sorgen.
Das Model, das bereits eine lange Vorgeschichte mit aggressiven Tätlichkeiten hat, wurde auf die Polizeistation des Flughafens gebracht. Ihr Gepäck, vielmehr das, das ihr geblieben war, wurde vom Flugzeug entfernt. Die Maschine hatte deshalb mehr als eine Stunde Verspätung.
Letztes Jahr musste das Supermodel fünf Tage lang Gemeinschaftsdient beim New Yorker Department of Sanitation ableisten, nachdem sie sich schuldig bekannt hatte, ihre damalige Assistentin mit einem BlackBerry angegriffen zu haben.


Quelle :
www.eonline.com


----------



## krawutz (7 Apr. 2008)

Da hilft auch kein Arzt oder Psychater mehr. Es müsste mal jemand ganz kräftig zurückschlagen, am
besten auf den Kopf. Vielleicht behebt ja das den Gehirnschaden.


----------

